# Goat cheese crisps and mushrooms-rec.



## kadesma (May 4, 2006)

This will make about 32 crisps, we've had them several times and love them. I'm making some for my daughter to take to a party tonight..
For the crisps:
2/3-c. a/p flour
3-Tab. unsalted butter, softened
5-oz. fresh goat cheese, room temp
3-Tab. Creme fraiche or sour cream
salt
1-egg white
In f/p combine flour,butter,cheese,creme fraiche and 1 tea. salt. Process til crumbly. Turn out onto board and work together to form a log about 8 in long and  1-1/2/ in. in diameter. Wrap in plastic wrap and chill about an hour. 

Mushrooms:
1-lb. assorted fresh mushrooms, crimini, white button,oyster ,shitake,
1-Tab. unsalted butter
1-Tab. evoo
1-large shallot,finely chopped
3-cloves garlic, minced or crushed
2-Tab. Madeira or dry sherry
1-Tab. heavy cream
salt and fresh ground pepper
Dill for garnish
Cut mushrooms into pieces, In large fry pan melt butter with the evoo. Add the shallot and saute til it starts to soften,add mushrooms and cook stirring now and then til they soften and are almost dry. Add the carlic and cook a min or two. Pour in the madeira and cream and 1/2 tea. salt then take off the heat. Add a pinch of pepper and taste for seasonings.The mix should be very thick. Cover to keep warm.
Preheat oven to 375f. Slice log into 1/4 in slices and place on ungreased baking sheet. Lightly brush with beaten egg white that you've added a pinch of salt to. Bake til golden about 18 min. Let cool slightly. Transfer warm crisps to a platter and top with some of the mushrooms.
Nice garnished with a piece of dill.
These are also nice just topped with a little creme fraiche, a small scoop of salmon roe and a sprig of the dill.


----------



## marmalady (May 4, 2006)

These look just splendid, kadesma!  TYSM!


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> These look just splendid, kadesma! TYSM!


Thank you Marm,
I love cheese crisps and the goat cheese ones I think are my favorite.

kadesma


----------



## marmalady (May 5, 2006)

I used to do a sort of similar one, Parmesan crisps, for small catering jobs - small, because it's a little time consuming! But goes together quickly.

You just take shredded Parm and make 'fricos', by placing a small mound (about 2 inches wide) of parm in a medium skillet; let that melt down, til it just starts turning brown on the edges. Then remove carefully with a spatula, and place the warm fricos over the top of a rolling pin, so when they cool, you'll end up with a curvy, potato-chip looking crisp.

Then, you take some creme fraiche (or sour cream), mix it with a little salt and pepper (I use white for this, just because it's so delicate looking), some lemon rind, a little squeeze of lemon juice, and finely chopped chives. Place a dollop of this on the cooled fricos - this is done at the last minute before serving. You can take a little piece of the tip of the chive and make a pretty presentation with it.


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> I used to do a sort of similar one, Parmesan crisps, for small catering jobs - small, because it's a little time consuming! But goes together quickly.
> 
> You just take shredded Parm and make 'fricos', by placing a small mound (about 2 inches wide) of parm in a medium skillet; let that melt down, til it just starts turning brown on the edges. Then remove carefully with a spatula, and place the warm fricos over the top of a rolling pin, so when they cool, you'll end up with a curvy, potato-chip looking crisp.
> 
> Then, you take some creme fraiche (or sour cream), mix it with a little salt and pepper (I use white for this, just because it's so delicate looking), some lemon rind, a little squeeze of lemon juice, and finely chopped chives. Place a dollop of this on the cooled fricos - this is done at the last minute before serving. You can take a little piece of the tip of the chive and make a pretty presentation with it.


Marm, what a great idea..I made some parm crisp once and we loved them, but, I didn't even think to add creme fraiche to them yummy..Next time will make them like you've written..They sound so good. Thanks,
kadesma


----------

